# If you lost a rifle..........



## rancid (Jul 22, 2002)

Get ahold of me at [email protected]


----------



## rabbit whacker (Jan 22, 2003)

Oh there has to be a good story hear...


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

I want to hear how the gun was found.....


----------



## Avidhunter (Feb 23, 2004)

Seems to me, that if someone "lost" a gun......they probably shouldn't have had it in the first place!!  JJ


----------



## Brownsdown (Jan 7, 2005)

(What gun )


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Avidhunter said:


> Seems to me, that if someone "lost" a gun......they probably shouldn't have had it in the first place!!  JJ


 
We have had some our most respected members lose guns in the past. It is easy enough to do when one is alone, trying to handle the dogs etc. 




Brownsdown said:


> (What gun )


What a crock. Very sportsmanlike.  Larcenists at hear can always find a way to justify their actions.
I suppose if you found a purse crammed with cash it would be (What cash)
:sad:


----------



## Avidhunter (Feb 23, 2004)

ESOX said:


> We have had some our most respected members lose guns in the past. It is easy enough to do when one is alone, trying to handle the dogs etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ray Duve (Jun 26, 2004)

I found a rifle last year while deer hunting.The owner had shot a deer,climbed down his tree stand to track the deer and left his rifle at the stand(for what reason I dont have a clue).He lost the position of his stand in the dark and the rest was history.I found it the next morning and ran into the owner that evening,he asked if i had found a gun or heard of any finding one and I gladly returned it.Made a good friend in the process,got a call last week from the fella inviting me up to his newly aquired 100 acres for the gun season.Anyways [email protected]!t happens and no matter how "expierenced" a hunter you are,were still human and humans do forget things,even there rifle.


----------



## fishin addiction (Mar 11, 2004)

Ray
Thats a great lesson to learn and you got a nice reward.


----------



## Brownsdown (Jan 7, 2005)

Hold on a sec what do you mean what a crock,,all i was doing was saying i agree with the post above mine,,,,I am not saying losing a gun dont happend ( my father lost his ) lololo..... but what I AM SAYING IS above all, Dogs,weather, buddy, taking a leak, taking a nap that gun is the first responsability one should have Call Me Nuts and call my simple icon statement a CROCK but what i call losing a gun is at the time a act of a brain fart and not being responsible, Sorry for my opinion.....we can all do bone headed things from time to time,,,so again SORRY...........


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

I've got to got with Avidhunter on this one. Guns are not the same as a flashlight, radio or anything else you might take into the woods - in the wrong hands a gun is dangerous, thus the owners responsibility to maintain control.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

Guns are very easy to lose in the woods  . Luckily I've always found mine.  I heard a story of a gun being found 30 years after it was lost by the same person. He had returned to hunt the area and found it had grown into the side of the tree he had leaned it against.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Yea well its irrsponcible, but then if you wack a tirdy point buck :lol: then i'm sure i'd forget my head if it wasnt attached...When your excited or happy you tend to be a lil' carless. So...You should tell the local police about it...If i told my dad this he'd say the same...A lot of odd things can happen..Like in the bear chase leads to marjuana bust, what if a crminal or psyco ran into the woods and got the gun and shot a hunter or even worse a police officer...
TELL THE POLICE!

Shane


----------



## Hi Ho Silver_Joe (Aug 4, 2003)

deputy865 said:


> what if a crminal or psyco ran into the woods and got the gun and shot a hunter or even worse a police officer...
> TELL THE POLICE!
> 
> Shane


Shooting a hunter is not as bad as shooting a police officer?


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Well i was just saying...You'd get in a lot more trouble....And my dad is an officer as well as a hunter! There 50/50..The scales would be tipped to 100% though if you actually knew the guy/gal!

Shane


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

did this thread get to this point


----------

